# Raleigh Comps?



## WaffleCuber (Jul 20, 2017)

I live in Raleigh and the last comp that was reasonably close to me,(Crossroad cubing) I couldn't go. I was wondering if there is anyone planning any comps anytime soon? If so that would be amazing.


----------



## obelisk477 (Jul 20, 2017)

There will be one in September somewhere near Charlotte, and (very) tentatively one in Raleigh in the spring, with hopefully more to follow in 2018. I live in Raleigh as well so I have been looking forward to this for a while!


----------



## WaffleCuber (Jul 20, 2017)

That sounds great! Do you know when the one in September will be on wca because I can't seem to find it?


obelisk477 said:


> There will be one in September somewhere near Charlotte, and (very) tentatively one in Raleigh in the spring, with hopefully more to follow in 2018. I live in Raleigh as well so I have been looking forward to this for a while!


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 20, 2017)

WaffleCuber said:


> That sounds great! Do you know when the one in September will be on wca because I can't seem to find it?


https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/HendersonvilleFall2017

Hiya wafflecuber, im sirwaffle from South carolina lol


----------



## RyanMCLNY (Jul 21, 2017)

Oh boy, nothing like a competition in your own state that is 5 Hours and 51 Minutes from where you live haha. Y'all who are going have fun. I'll be rooting NC cubing on from afar.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi guys- unfortunately the Charlotte fall comp fell through. 
However there is still Hendersonville and Greenville. 
We are looking into other venues to still have a Charlotte comp in 2017. 
I'm starting school in Raleigh next month. After my first semester I am going to start trying to host and organize in the Raleigh region. 
You guys should know Carson "Clock" Claud by now, he will still be organizing in Monroe (45min from Charlotte).


----------



## WaffleCuber (Aug 19, 2017)

ducttapecuber said:


> Hi guys- unfortunately the Charlotte fall comp fell through.
> However there is still Hendersonville and Greenville.
> We are looking into other venues to still have a Charlotte comp in 2017.
> I'm starting school in Raleigh next month. After my first semester I am going to start trying to host and organize in the Raleigh region.
> You guys should know Carson "Clock" Claud by now, he will still be organizing in Monroe (45min from Charlotte).



Hey, do you have any updates on any of this?


----------



## ducttapecuber (Aug 19, 2017)

WaffleCuber said:


> Hey, do you have any updates on any of this?


I do have updates, however none that I can openly release to the public. As soon as we have everything confirmed we will let you know!


----------



## WaffleCuber (Aug 19, 2017)

ducttapecuber said:


> I do have updates, however none that I can openly release to the public. As soon as we have everything confirmed we will let you know!


Cool sounds great!


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Aug 21, 2017)

Nice. I'll be going to Hendersonville


----------

